# WOC Pics Pt 3



## couscous74 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## JeanLux (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice documents. Merci. Jean


----------



## cwt (Jan 22, 2008)

I will try again. The moment was to big for my pc.Thanks Couscous,for sharing it. It is unbelievable, Ongelooflik.


----------



## paphreek (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pictures on all threads, Marcus! Thanks for bringing the show in photos to those of us who can't be there.


----------



## Faan (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks again for sharing


----------



## Heather (Jan 22, 2008)

Fabulous...mmm...neos.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 22, 2008)

paphreek said:


> Great pictures on all threads, Marcus! Thanks for bringing the show in photos to those of us who can't be there.



I AGREE !!! I AGREE !!! Thanks to all!


----------



## toddybear (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm living vicariously...!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh please, oh please, please let the second photo be a sales table!!!!!! Thanx for posting  One more day!!!


----------



## berrywoodson (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome. I can't wait till Thursday. I am new to this website and very favorably impressed.


----------



## Heather (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 22, 2008)

berrywoodson said:


> Awesome. I can't wait till Thursday. I am new to this website and very favorably impressed.



WELCOME to the forum! You came at the right time!


----------



## CodPaph (Jan 22, 2008)

Magnificent photos to be of open mouth and dribbling.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jan 22, 2008)

Marcus,

Great photos. Thank you for sharing.

Rob


P.S. Is that a red slipper I see in the second photo in this thread... :crazy:


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2008)

That lowii forest is mind boggling:drool:


----------



## slippertalker (Jan 22, 2008)

Rob Zuiderwijk said:


> Marcus,
> 
> Great photos. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> ...



Maybe red-orange.....oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome from NYC!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 22, 2008)

I can see some orchid paradises over there...:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, thanks for posting.


----------



## Heather (Jan 22, 2008)

Wishing I was in Miami.....would have been nice to meet you all!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 22, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Oh please, oh please, please let the second photo be a sales table!!!!!! Thanx for posting  One more day!!!



Oh so sorry Eric, but you will have a stroke when you see the Krull-Smith display. Multiply the amount you see there by about 4 or 5 (or so it seemed) and thats what they put on the banks of a "stream". STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have never seen anything like it. KUDOS Krull-Smith.


----------



## cwt (Jan 23, 2008)

Please, can someone post a photo of the South African display? I just heard we won a Gold for it. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Heather (Jan 23, 2008)

Scooby5757 said:


> Oh so sorry Eric, but you will have a stroke when you see the Krull-Smith display. Multiply the amount you see there by about 4 or 5 (or so it seemed) and thats what they put on the banks of a "stream". STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have never seen anything like it. KUDOS Krull-Smith.




Pictures, please?


----------



## Ernie (Jan 23, 2008)

All of those besseae went into Krull-Smith's orange river!!! We should have pix up soon. 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2008)

I screwed up and didn't have enough time to see the river and didn't photo the S.A. exhibit w/ all the disas!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2008)

Ernie said:


> All of those besseae went into Krull-Smith's orange river!!! We should have pix up soon.
> -Ernie


Not all!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 24, 2008)

Ernie said:


> All of those besseae went into Krull-Smith's orange river!!! We should have pix up soon. -Ernie





NYEric said:


> Not all!



:rollhappy::rollhappy: CONGRATULATIONS !!!! :clap::clap:


----------

